# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Eνισχυτής, Home Cinema & HiFi >  TECHNICS SE-A900S ( SERVICE )

## east electronics

Ηρθε κοντα μας για ...τακτικη συντηρηση  ...Παρασκευης  ( απλα μου ηρθε  ειχα παει και φανταρος καποτε νομιζω ...δεν ειμαι ιδιαιτερα σιγουρος ) 

Το μηχανημα δεν παρουσιαζε κανενα ιδιαιτερο προβλημα ο ακροατης ομως  ηθελε να το ψαξουμε λιγο  για φθορες και σημαδια του χρονου ...Βρεθηκαν  πολυ λιγα πραγματα ... μηχανημα που δεν εχει πιεστει καθολου, βρεθηκαν  δεκαδες κολλησεις οι οποιες ηταν στο οριο οχι ομως απο καταπονηση αλλα  απο οριακη ποσοτητα κολλησης επανω του απο το εργοστασιο , βρεθηκαν  ελαχιστοι πυκνωτες οι οποιοι ηταν απλα υποπτοι και αλλαχτηκαν  και  δεομενης της ευκαιριας τοποθετηθηκαν 2 καλυτερης ποιοτητας πυκνωτες στην  εισοδο ,Προστεθηκαν πυκνωτες DNC 1mfd /250V  πολυπροπυλενιου κατω απο  του κεντρικους πυκνωτες του τροφοδοτικου ( πολυ σοβαρη τσιγκουνια του  κατασκευαστη να μην βαλει κατι εκει ) . δεδομενης της ευκαιριας και μια  και το μηχανημα εγινε φυλλο και φτερο τοποθετηθηκαν και δυο καλυτερα  βυσματα στην εισοδο . 

Σε πρωτη ακροαση  το μηχανημα δεν μου κανει κλικ ( σαφως οι απαιτησεις   μου ειναι μαλλον υπερβολικες  )  παρολα αυτα πρεπει να πω οτι το  μηχανημα ειναι μεστο τα οργανα τοποθετημενα στη θεση τους και σε σχεση  με αυτα που εχω συνηθισει να ακουω σαφως εχει μειωμενο  bandwidth  και  προς α πανω και προς τα κατω και δεν εχει την αισθηση ελευθεριας και  αερα που θα σου εδινε ενα μη καταναλωτικο μηχανημα . Γενικα ειναι γλυκο  μαζεμενο και ηπιο μηχανημα και ισως με ενα τσικ χρωματισμενο ηχειο  να  εδινε ενα καλο αποτελσμα . 

Φοβερα τα τεραστια αναλογικα vu meters  ομορφα φωτισμνα και με ενα  καινοτομο κυκλωμα που προσαρμοζει την ενδειξη ωστε ο δεικτης να δουλευει  παντα  και σχεδον το ιδιο καλα στο 1 βαττ αλλα και στα 100 βαττ . 

Θα μπορουσαμε να μιλαμε για τον ηχο του για ωρες αλλα ενα πραγμα και  μονο τον επισκιαζει...Μιλαμε οτι Ιαπωνας οταν το σχεδιασε εδωσε ρεστα  οπτικα ισως το πιο ομορφο μηχανακι που εχω δει ποτε στην ζωη μου ...αυτο  ειναι που λεμε πρωτη μουρη !!!

ENJOY...μηχανηματα που δυσκολα  θα ξαναδουμε σε ευρεια πραγωγη

----------

moutoulos (01-02-14), nikolasswts (31-01-14), themisperiklis (05-03-14)

----------


## stefos1

Καλησπερα Σακι και απο εμενα χαιρετώ την αψογη δουλεια σου, εχω 2 κομματια απο αυτο το σετ Technics SE-A909S i SU-C909U ο ενας απο τους δυο προενισχυτης εχει προβλημα και συχνα πηδαει πηγες, επισεις παρατηρω οτι ολη η ισχυς βγαινει 3/4 της εντασης και μετα απο εκει αισθανομαι παραμορφωση κυριος στο μπασο και μικρη πτωση στο φωτισμο τον οργανων , επισης στο ενα σετ εχω απελπιστει να αλλαζω τουιτερ και μου ειχαν πει οτι φταινε οι ενισχυτες Technics απο τον τεχνικο στην αντιπροσωπεία τον ηχειων roister post-10307-128511018481.jpg

----------


## east electronics

> Καλησπερα Σακι και απο εμενα χαιρετώ την αψογη δουλεια σου, εχω 2 κομματια απο αυτο το σετ Technics SE-A909S i SU-C909U ο ενας απο τους δυο προενισχυτης εχει προβλημα και συχνα πηδαει πηγες, επισεις παρατηρω οτι ολη η ισχυς βγαινει 3/4 της εντασης και μετα απο εκει αισθανομαι παραμορφωση κυριος στο μπασο και μικρη πτωση στο φωτισμο τον οργανων , επισης στο ενα σετ εχω απελπιστει να αλλαζω τουιτερ και μου ειχαν πει οτι φταινε οι ενισχυτες Technics απο τον τεχνικο στην αντιπροσωπεία τον ηχειων roister post-10307-128511018481.jpg



1) το οτι πηδαει πηγες  ειναι μια γνωστη περιπτωση απολυτα αντιμετωπισιμη αυτο καθως  και δυο αλλα προβληματα που υπαρχουν στον προενισχυτη μαλλον εργοστασικης φυσεως . Γενικα δεν θα επρεπε να σε ανησυχει  ολος ο κοσμος πηδαει για εναν προενισχυτη κανεις ετσι ? 

2) Το οτι η ισχυς βγαινει με αυτη την διαβαθμιση και λογικη ειναι απολυτα λογικο μια και ο προενισχυτης ειναι σχεδιασμενος με πολυ ευαισθητες εισοδους και σχετικα πολυ gain  αρα ειναι απολυτα λογικο  να ανοιγεις μεχρι την μεση ας πουμε και να εχεις παρει το 100% της ισχυος . 

3) Το οτι σου καιγονται τα tweeter  εχει μια δοση λογικης απο την στιγμη που μαλλον τα πατας  αλλα να εσαι σιγουρος οτι φταινε κατα πολυ περισσοτερα τα κροσσοβερ της roister  παρα ο ενισχυτης της Technics . μπορω μαλιστα να μαντεψω οτι θα εχεις ηχεια της σειρας TL 


Αυτα απο μενα 
Φιλικα 
Σακης Πετροπουλος

----------


## stefos1

Σκακη το ενα ζευγος ειναι Emphasis 20 και το αλλο Emphasis 45 το πρωτο καιει τα τουιτερ
οσο για το πηδημα δεν εχεις και αδικο....

----------


## east electronics

Για μενα εχει θεμα το κροσσοβερ

----------


## stelios dre

Καλησπερα! Ειπα να μην ανοιξω νεο θεμα μιας και εχω τον ιδιο ενισχυτή! Λοιπον το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι δεν βγαζει έξοδο!  αναβουν ολα κανονικα εκτος απο το operation led  που εχει! απο που μπορω να ξεκινησω για να βρω το προβλημα? Ευχαριστω!15302475_1864649880438382_211091113_o.jpg15311448_1864649853771718_1578247117_o.jpg15311519_1864649910438379_225165694_o.jpg15321539_1864649790438391_1594497396_o.jpg15354066_1864649817105055_1369391242_o.jpg15368980_1864650007105036_1851759244_o.jpg

----------


## xrhstos1978

μετρα πάνω στα πηνία για dc και πες μας

----------


## east electronics

Μπραβο ...παιδι μου ... ανελαβε ....

----------


## xrhstos1978

:Tongue2:

----------


## maik65

> Μπραβο ...παιδι μου ... ανελαβε ....


 :Lol:  :Lol:  :Lol:

----------


## stelios dre

Λοιπον επεστρεψα!Σας στελνω φωτο απο την πλακετα να δειτε τι εχει γινει! Επιδιόρθωσα την ζημια επαιξε για κανα μισαωρο και μετα τελος! Παλι τα ιδια! Μονο που αυτη τη φορα δεν εκαψε τον διαδρομο!  τι μπορει να φταιει? πιστευω εκαψε το AN7062. Το θεμα ειναι οτι εχει ξανααλαχθει αυτο το ολοκληρομενο στο παρελθον,ειχε παιξει για 20 λεπτα και μετα γεια σας! κατι αλλο εχει και καιει αυτο το AN7062 15537047_1871223096447727_1464021429_o.jpg15556320_1871223116447725_93028508_o.jpg15608764_1871223139781056_1310787284_o.jpg15608799_1871223143114389_1067691710_o.jpg

----------


## nyannaco

Φιλε μου δεν ξερω τι αλλο προβλημα μπορει να εχει, αλλα και οι κολλησεις σου ειναι προβληματικες. Καλο θα ηταν να κανεις καμποση εξασκηση σε καποια αχρηστη πλακετα, πριν ξαναβαλεις κολλητηρι σε λειτουργικη. Χωρις παρεξηγηση, με καλη προθεση το λεω.

----------


## stelios dre

αλλος το εχει αλλαξει το ολοκληρομενο! σε εμενα τωρα ηρθε! ηλεκτρονικος ειμαι μην αγχώνεσαι!

----------


## stelios dre

Χωρίς τίτλο.jpg επισης στο Q401 εχω 46 volt παντου αντι για 2,4v

----------

